# FruitFlies 101



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Fruit Flies*

*How do I culture Fruit Flies:*
Here are a few good sites to start with:
Fruit Flies-Doyle's Dart Den

Feeding Poison Dart Frogs - Insect Culturing Sheets

http://www.tincs.com/Fruit%20Fly%20Page.html

*How do I get the FFs out of the cup?*
Some people just tap them into another cup for dusting. I prefer to use a funnel, which you can get at any car care store for a couple dollars. This gives you a larger area to dump the FFs into and less escapes.

*How do you keep the flies in the tank:*
Best method I have found is to either use weather stripping on the opening part of your lid, or no-see-em netting. Also a good idea is to silicone the back of the lid in place so there are not any gaps. FFs can get out of very small gaps. Any vented sections should be covered with screen fine enough to keep the FFs in. You can get stainless steel woven mesh that will work great here:
McMaster-Carr Part number: 85385T966

*Links of interest:*
Things to think about... Mixing Fruit Flies
A Guide to Fruit Flies

If you have anything you would like to see added or changed in this guide please send me or a mod a PM.

Last Updated: 1/20/2007


----------

